# West Mountain-Utah Lake



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

How accessible is West Mountain if I don't have 4 Wheel Drive? I just have my little hyundai, and really don't care to beat it up. Can I get to the base of the mountain on the north end near Lincoln Point fairly easily? Are there better/other access points for me considering what I drive? Thanks!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

There is a State wildlife management area on the west side of West Mountian. I am sorry but I have a brain cramp and cannot remember the name. Someone will help me out here. It has been closed to hunting for several years due to polution but the parking lot might still be open right at the north west base of the mountain.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Goshen Springs.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Loke. It's hell to get old.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

ok, so i want to hunt up there, where can i get to a legal area to hunt?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The marsh at Goshen is closed to hunting due to I think mercury contamination. But the parking area for the marsh is right at the base of West Mountain. It is a good place to park and start a steep hike up the mountain if that is where you want to hunt and I presume that was the intent from the original post.


----------

